# Arms treaty talks fail big time !!!



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here ya go guys ! This goes to show the money we put into various organizations to protect our rights works. That and activism on many levels. Thanks to those who fought this insidious treaty !! http://news.yahoo.co...-045218709.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to read that they have put this off for now at least. I've no doubt that a lameduck, if he is re-elected, Obama will revisit this with renewed vigor.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No doubts about that Don. There are many organizations on our side fighting for sure. I'll be voting on the 7th to make sure my small voice is heard !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear the news. Thanks for posting Tom.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great to hear. Thanks to those that stood up for our rights!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Tom. Seems like the closer we get to the elections, the less canidates want to cross into any type of gun/firearms issues. Don, you right about Nobama getting re-elected, if he does there will be a full out assult on all areas of private ownership.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

*This is great news, *for now, but watch the back door. Those of us that support the second amendment are standing guard and I for one will keep one eye open even as I sleep.
Thanks for posting this bones44.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I was talking to Deereguy yesterday about how I had to comb the web everyday just trying to get updates on the issue. The media would not touch it. Forbes was one of the few that reported and commented on the Treaty. They were pretty much against it surprisingly. I try to stay on top of the issues that pertain to us that need support or fighting against. I refuse to watch things happen without trying to do something. Glad it was slowed down for a bit though !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I refuse to watch things happen without trying to do something.


Thanks to you and all the others that jump right in the flames Tom...."Rome is burning and many gun owners are just trying to skirt the flames"


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate it. I just absolutely refuse to lay down and let things pass by. I get fired up and it can get ugly at times. LOL I'm just very passionate for what I believe in. My Dad instilled the fight in me to stand up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Always remember Tom, "It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog", never give up the passion for what you believe. It's what sets us apart. Thank you for posting the information.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You're welcome Mike.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Like my dad always told me, "its the squeaky wheel that gets the grease". We need to make sure we're the squeaky wheel.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly ! The anti-gun crowd whines and cries and we need to whine and scream like there's no tomorrow. I have no shame. LOL


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hang in there guys.....we could have another round of this crap latter this month.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

